# My stockphoto offerings



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

I decidedly did not go the route of selling my stock photos through big companies, but I did want to do something with my hobby (photography is only a hobby for me), so I don't have much to offer.

I enjoy programming challenges, so I programmed myself an interface to sell photos through.

Any suggestions or thoughts would be welcome (suggestions that are doable by one guy- that means, don't tell me to get 30,000 more photos, I just can't do that easily).

I've been optimizing my site for search engines- I even launched an adwords campaign. 

http://www.stockphox.com

If you could download some images so you can comment heres a coupon code photoforum. :lmao:

I'm getting tons of hits, but not a lot of sales. Is this just the way?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems good enough.  A bit limited, but I'm sure you can improve on that slowly.  Nice work.


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks. I launched it early. I have apx 600 photos on there that I've been collecting for 2+ years. I launched it now, because they're just sitting there doing nothing. I am adding photos weekly, but I'm afraid my library will never come close to those already available.

Especially since I can't afford models.


----------



## seisky (Jan 14, 2008)

that's a really cool idea! have you had any customers?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 14, 2008)

You just need people who can add to your library.  That's how the big boys do it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 14, 2008)

hrmmmmmm...interesting.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice bit of code, seems well thought out and usable. Hopefully in time the money will start to flow. :thumbup:

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, all. I considered opening it for more photographers to add to it, but I wanted to keep a certain level of quality that you don't normally get with low-price stock photos.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 15, 2008)

As a person that purchases stock photography (for web development), I can tell you that your site itself is very easy to navigate and very professionally put together. 

The pictures themselves seem to be nice, but they are very optimized in your samples and have so many watermarks on them, that it is really hard to see the real quality of the photos. I personally would not purchase these photos because of this.  

Another suggestion would be to possibly have a couple of free sample downloads to show your image quality.

I hope that helps! Good luck!  It looks like a great site


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Lyncca- I'm considering giving a few free sample downloads on the front page for example. 

In the mean time, if you're curious, I posted a coupon code above in this thread for some free downloads so you can take a look. 

Coupon code photoforum


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice look to your site especially the home page. I have been selling royalty free through microstock sites for three years. I just did a quick search on your site for "business" then clicked on image #566, a white truck, you have left the manufacturers name on the cab, which would put the end user at risk if they tried to use it as royalty free, laying yourself open to a law suit.

The other aspect that would be a nice edition to your site would be the ability for the larger image size to zoom to 100%, so the potential client can see the full image quality.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cool site, and a great personal project which you're executing well ! :thumbup:

Love the ability to search by colours, a nice little feature.

The identical page titles will be killing search engine optimisation a little, as will the meta description tags. URL re-writes would help also, to get rid of query strings.

Really like the site though, and best of luck with it. Goal conversion is bound to increase with time, so stick at it !!


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried to keep brand names out, but some slip through. It's very specific in the terms & conditions and agreement that any licensing for any brands in the pictures are the sole responsibility for those using the picture. But honestly that's to conver my butt! Thanks for the info, I'll go take it out right now!

and dbrandon, you're absolutely right. Not sure why I haven't fixed that yet, it was def on my list of thigns to do (fix titles & SEO)


----------



## photomaker123 (Feb 23, 2008)

All about stock photos and selling photos in your town or on internet on http://www.how-to-sell-photos-online.com/


----------



## roentarre (Feb 24, 2008)

That is an interesting site.  Thanks for sharing


----------

